# Crystal (40o L) 78.8 EBC susbtitue from a limited range.



## Damn (23/3/14)

Hi, 

Trying to find a substitute for the above grain. I've found a few substitution charts and the ideal swap is not available locally. Its only 4.7% of the grain bill. Will probably buy from the this list.... http://www.kegking.com.au/Downloads/Grain%20and%20Hop%20Prices.pdf Would JW crystal malt do the job? I appreciate its a bit darker or could you suggest another alternative.

Thanks.

Damian


----------



## manticle (23/3/14)

What's the ideal swap? 
What are you making?
Why can't you do online order/delivery to get what you want?


----------



## Spiesy (23/3/14)

As Manticle has expressed… a little more info would be needed.

What is the grain you need? English, German, Australian, Belgian, American etc?

Fwiw, Simpsons Light/Pale Crystal is around 90EBC.


----------



## Damn (23/3/14)

Thanks Guys,

Yeah your right I could order from G&G. I think they have caramunich II which I believe is a suitable substitute.

I've got an English IPA recipe from Brewing classic styles
Pale Malt 3.94kg
Wheat 227g
Biscuit Malt 227g
*Crystal (40L) 227*
Crystal (120L) 170g

and for interests sake the hops are
Challenger 44.3g 60min
Fuggles 43g 10min
Kent Goldings 43g 0min.

White Labs WLP013 London Ale or Danstar Nottinggham. I'm using the WLP.


----------



## indica86 (23/3/14)

3.94? Surely you'd round that up to 4kg.


----------



## Black n Tan (23/3/14)

JW caramalt (25L), but use a bit more crystal 120L, say 227g and a little less caramalt, say 170g. ie. swap the amounts.


----------



## manticle (24/3/14)

Simpsons for uk. Not sure which is closest in colour but easy to find out.
Thomas fawcett is another possibility - I have more experience with simpsons though.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (24/3/14)

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/products/category/NFBWLKNJ%20grain-malted-and-unmalted/3SCRYSTAL+PALE

G and G has the Simpson's pale Crystal, from the Simpson's website it seems they call it light crystal, but I assume it's the same malt, lovibond range of 30 - 37, I haven't used this malt but all the other Simpson's Crystal malts I've used have been great, really delivers that English character.


----------

